# Applying for work endorsement on relative's permit in London



## MeganJ (Jul 17, 2014)

Hi,

I am South African and my husband is Zimbabwean. We currently live in the UK but are moving back to SA soon and my husband will be starting his own accounting firm. He has a valid relative's permit and wants to add a business endorsement in order to start his business. He is going to apply in the London consulate and I just wanted to ask if anyone has applied for the business endorsement there and what exactly is required (I have been calling them every day for weeks and it is impossible to talk to anyone who can answer my questions). So far we have:

- new copies of all the documents required for the spousal permit (x-ray, medical record, police clearance)
- form BI-1740
- document from CIPC showing he has registered a company in SA, with the name of the company, address, etc
- tax number

Is there anything else he needs in order to add an endorsement for starting his own business?

Also does anyone know if I (as the South African spouse) need to go with him to submit the application when he already has a valid permit and is just applying for change in status of permit?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## amirshehzad (Mar 12, 2014)

I also want to inquire about business endorsement. legal man is the person I m looking for this answer.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

@MeganJ
You would only be able to apply for a business endorsement once he is in SA. It has to be a whole new application. You don't necessarily need to be with him, no.


----------

